# Press reports on supposed settlement of Tanner Haley lawsuit



## pete1801 (Dec 5, 2010)

Prince Charles charity chief pays out millions to settle wrangle over timeshare deals:

The company run by the controversial boss of Prince Charles’s U.S. charity has agreed a *multi-million-pound payout *to hundreds of people who invested in a timeshare scheme.

*According to lawyers in Los Angeles, the U.S. division of elite travel firm Abercrombie & Kent *has agreed to pay the sum to 546 clients who invested a total of £125 million.

*Brian S. Kabateck*, one of America’s leading consumer attorneys, who represented the victims, *said:* ‘I am not at liberty to reveal the precise amount under the terms of the settlement, but you can say that *every one of my clients was extremely pleased with the outcome and the financial settlement reached.*  ‘Every single client contended that they were wilfully duped into believing that they were joining a club that was owned and operated by Abercrombie & Kent. The name of the venture was Private Retreats by Abercrombie & Kent and Distinctive Retreats by Abercrombie & Kent, for heaven’s sakes.'

A spokesman for Abercrombie & Kent said last night that the company had never advertised that it was the owner and operator of any club.

The spokesman added: ‘Each plaintiff signed a written agreement with a company, in which that company (not Abercrombie & Kent) was expressly identified as the true owner and operator of the club. 

Read more: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...le-wrangle-timeshare-deals.html#ixzz17GS5rEpx


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 5, 2010)

pete1801 said:


> every one of my clients was extremely pleased with the outcome and the financial settlement reached


wow. must be quite a bit of cash. 

and i guess incentives for joining AK?


----------



## ClubsRDead (Dec 5, 2010)

This press article is almost a month old.

And yes, it is a lot of cash - those who are to receive settlements know exactly how much too.

What we don't know, as of yet, is if AK is making any offers towards membership.  It's been rumored, but not confirmed.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Dec 5, 2010)

This is good news, and it could be a very good end result for the T&H members in the class, who have been through a lot.  I remember being underwhelmed with the legal case when I read the filings, and it didn't seem to be going anywhere in the court system.

At the same time, it certaintly wasn't helping A&K's reputation, so I'm glad that it is resolved, and maybe as a result, some UE members will end up with something.  Just wish there was a better result for all UE members (unless something I guess pops up that surprises us).


----------

